# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Νίκος Καρανικόλας

## Polyneikos

Παίρνωντας πάσα απο αυτα τα 2 ποστ του Δεινοσαυρου θα πρεπει να μεταφερω μια δυσαρεστη είδηση ότι ο *Νικος Καρανικόλας* δεν ειναι πια "κοντα" μας.
Ξεκινησε να ασχολείται σχετικα αργα με το αθλημα,παίρνωντας στα χερια του το περιοδικο Αθλητη,μιας φορα που βρεθηκε στην Ελλάδα,καθότι μονιμος κατοικος Γερμανίας.
Οπότε ξεκινησε την σωματικη του βελτίωση,συμμετεχωντας μαλιστα σε αγωνες όπως στα Πανελληνια της Wabba to 1976,1978,1980.
Συνεχισε τις συμμετοχες του και μαλιστα προς τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 80 εκπροσωπησε και την Ελλαδα σε αποστολες εξω,στην κατηγορία βετερανων.
Προσωπικος φίλος και με τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο,μαλιστα τον είχε φιλοξενησει στο σπίτι του στην Γερμανια το 1984,μαζι με τον Ηλία Παγιαννίδη,κατα την προετοιμασία του Σπύρου για το Μρ Κόσμος 194 της Wabba στην Ρωμη.
Λατρης της προπονησης με τα βαρη,συνείσφερε και εκεινος με τον τρόπο του στο σιδερενιο αθλημα.Αιωνια η μνημη του.
















> Μια και τον ανέφερα, ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του σημαντικού Έλληνα πρωταθλητή Καρανικόλα. Αυτή που βρήκα πρόχειρη, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τον εμφανίζει στην καλύτερη φόρμα του... Την εποχή εκείνη, γύρω στο 80, ο αθλητής ήταν ήδη βετεράνος, με πολλά χρόνια συμμετοχές και επιτυχίες στην ελληνική σκηνή. Σε ηλικία 42 ετών πλέον και κάτοικος Γερμανίας πια....





> Αλήθεια, ο φίλος σου ο Καρανικόλας, έχει σχέση με τον "παλιό", που ζούσε Γερμανία;;;;

----------


## vaggan

στην τελευταια ειναι κρυσταλης αναστασοπουλος καρανικολας τσιλιγκουδης?και αν ναι που ειναι?ωραια φωτο

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι φωτογραφίες που επισυναπτω ως συνεχεια εκεινης που αναφερεις φιλε vaggan ειναι από το Πανευρωπαικο της WABBA το 1989 στην Αγγλία.
Σε εκεινον τον αγωνα ο Νικος Καρανικολας διαγωνιστηκε στην κατηγορία Μasters σε ηλικία 53 ετων.




Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία αναμεσα σε όλους διακρίνεται και ο Νικος Βουτσίνος,για πολλα χρονια εκφωνητης των αγωνων της WABBA,όπως και τεως πρόεδρος του σωματειου αθλητων ΠΕΣΔ.Συνεργατης του Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα για πολλά χρόνια στο καταστημα Αθλητης.Ο Ζαπατίνας βρίσκεται και εκεινος στην φωτογραφία ,οπως θα διακρίνετε,μαζί με την αποστολη.

----------


## Dreiko

Κωστα εγω ως νεοτερος δεν εχω δει ποτε φωτογραφια παλια του Νικου Βουτσινου....επαθα πλακα λεμε... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Οι φωτογραφίες που επισυναπτω ως συνεχεια εκεινης που αναφερεις φιλε vaggan ειναι από το Πανευρωπαικο της WABBA το 1989 στην Αγγλία.
> Σε εκεινον τον αγωνα ο Νικος Καρανικολας διαγωνιστηκε στην κατηγορία Μasters σε ηλικία 53 ετων.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία αναμεσα σε όλους διακρίνεται και ο Νικος Βουτσίνος,για πολλα χρονια εκφωνητης των αγωνων της WABBA,όπως και τεως πρόεδρος του σωματειου αθλητων ΠΕΣΔ.Συνεργατης του Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα για πολλά χρόνια στο καταστημα Αθλητης.Ο Ζαπατίνας βρίσκεται και εκεινος στην φωτογραφία ,οπως θα διακρίνετε,μαζί με την αποστολη.


ωραια η φωτο στο σιδηροδρομο σε πολυ καλη φορμα ο κρυσταλλης και η αβραμη στη παρεα και ο μαυρος αθλητης που κραταει το περιοδικο αθλητης :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: μπας και πιασει τη φορμα των ελληνων :03. Thumb up: πολυ καλος ο καρανικολας για 53 ετων ξερουμε πως εφυγε απο τη ζωη?

----------


## Polyneikos

> ωραια η φωτο στο σιδηροδρομο σε πολυ καλη φορμα ο κρυσταλλης και η αβραμη στη παρεα και ο μαυρος αθλητης που κραταει το περιοδικο αθλητηςμπας και πιασει τη φορμα των ελληνωνπολυ καλος ο καρανικολας για 53 ετων ξερουμε πως εφυγε απο τη ζωη?


Δεν το γνωριζω φιλε μου :01. Sad:

----------


## Dinosaure

Μάλιστα, φίλε Polyneikos.... 
Άλλος ένας από την παρέα, έφυγε για την οριστική πατρίδα. Περιμένοντας τη στιγμή, που θα ξανασυναντηθούμε.
Καλό του ταξίδι και καλήν αντάμωση.....

Ο Νίκος ο Βουτσίνος..... Πω πω... Από τη δεκαετία του 80 έχω να τον συναντήσω. Περνάγαμε από την Πανεπιστημίου και τα λέγαμε, τον καιρό εκείνο. Εύχομαι να είναι καλά.......

----------


## Polyneikos

Πριν από καιρό , μου είχε στείλει μήνυμα ο εγγονός του Νικου Καρανικόλα, αν υπάρχουν άλλες φωτογραφίες του παππού του.
Ο ιδιος αν θυμάμαι καλά, γυμναζόταν στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο.
Επειδή μου είναι δύσκολο να τον αναζητήσω, βαζω μερικές φωτό εδω ελπίζωντας να τις δει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ακόμα μαζί με ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα

----------

